# Hang out!



## dey (May 13, 2021)

Hey beautiful people..

I have been living in Spain for the last few years but have recently moved to Estepona. I am looking for some like-minded people to hang out with. After-work drinks. Sunday chills. Beer, beach, general socialising . Any takers? or do you know of any particular places that hangouts take place?


----------



## zeyni (Oct 18, 2021)

Hey Dey
I'm going to spend a 5-6 weeks in Estepona starting next week and would love to find people to hang out with.


----------

